# My Holiday Fitnesss Challenge To You For 2010



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Every year as Thanksgiving gets closer, you’ve probably seen the depressing reports: “Most people gain between 5 and 10 pounds of body fat in the six weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas.” I’m not sure if this worries you or not, but a lot of people are terrified about getting fatter in the next two months. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

